# Best SQ and video



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

What is the best SQ and video I can get with the movie "The Haunting?" Liam Neeson

I love this movie and have been waiting for a blu ray version but not yet of coarse. So I don't want to wait any more so help me out please.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Sounds like DVD is your only choice.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Well DVD was the minimal I was trying to get. I know there are collectors editions and directors cut but just wanted to know what others thought the best version was. Like I said I want the Blu Ray version but there isn't one.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

I understand. I wish there was another choice, but I wouldn't hold my breath for a collectors edition Blu-Ray. The movie you mention... 

http://www.amazon.com/Haunting-Liam-Neeson/dp/0783237413/ref=sr_1_2?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1286840875&sr=1-2

... is somewhat obscure. Good luck!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi David,

I have "The Haunting" on DVD..The one I have is the "Signature Selection".with DTS ES..
Great sound with room shaking bass!! It's one of my favourites..


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Prof. said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I have "The Haunting" on DVD..The one I have is the "Signature Selection".with DTS ES..
> Great sound with room shaking bass!! It's one of my favourites..


Thanks Prof. that is what I will probably get then. Just didn't know what versions were out there and now I do. Awesome.

http://www.timefordvd.com/SR_Haunting.html

SO this version Prof?

And where did you get yours.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes..that's the one..
Don't remember where I bought mine..long time ago..possibly BigW or Kmart..
I see JB HiFi has it..


----------

